# Firearm or Weapon?



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've seen and heard both used often interchangeably. I don't plan on changing anyones ideas but the way i learned it was: a Firearm is a tool, an Weapon is a tool with a specific purpose of Human "interaction". Weapon should be left for firearms that are just that your duty or CC. I also preferred to use this because I lived in MA which i'm sure you guys know is about as gun loving as the freezer is warm.

What do you guys think.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I like my GUNS...


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought firearms were guns and weapons included firearms and everything else like knives, batons, etc...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A firearm is/can be a weapon but not all weapons are firearms. 

Bottom line, who cares what you call it. Gun, firearm, weapon, heater, the thing Al Pacino used in Heat, ghetto blaster, what ever.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

a firearm can be used as a weapon


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Didn't take long to learn it was called a weapon after you ran around the barracks with your weapon raised over your head saying this is my weapon which was used to kill{?} and the next pass your hand was holding Gus who you called your gun which you used for fun.ANYWAY it was something like this from what I can remember that far back :whistling: :whistling: :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

a gun is both and a weapon can be anything used to injure another or defend oneself.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Most states have concealed pistol permits. We are fortunate that in Florida, we have a Concealed *Weapon License.*

The inclusion of other than firearm weapons in Florida is a definite plus. Just remeber though, in most states the reciprocity only covers your handgun.

I'll leave it up to the internet junkies to seek out the difference between a "permit" and a "license" -- there are differences...


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> Didn't take long to learn it was called a weapon after you ran around the barracks with your weapon raised over your head saying this is my weapon which was used to kill{?} and the next pass your hand was holding Gus who you called your gun which you used for fun.ANYWAY it was something like this from what I can remember that far back :whistling: :whistling: :whistling::whistling::whistling::whistling:




Amen to that, i still wont call it a gun ,35 years latter,


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

A Marine carries a "Weapon" or "sidearm". A hunter uses a "rifle","shotgun" or "pistol", anything 105mm or bigger is a "gun".


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Evensplit said:


> A Marine carries a "Weapon" or "sidearm". A hunter uses a "rifle","shotgun" or "pistol", anything 105mm or bigger is a "gun".


It's called a rifle.

Watch your back a DI will somehow magically hear.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Evensplit said:


> A Marine carries a "Weapon" or "sidearm". A hunter uses a "rifle","shotgun" or "pistol", anything 105mm or bigger is a "gun".


What do you call a Glock 19 carried legally concealed by an average Joe who is neither a Marine nor a hunter?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> What do you call a Glock 19 carried legally concealed by an average Joe who is neither a Marine nor a hunter?


A confident, well armed individual!:thumbup:


----------

